# RCMP Campus Div. Cops In Hot Water Over Photos



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

RCMP are investigating after two campus officers were caught on film playfully posing with young women and lending them handcuffs while on duty, a police spokesman confirmed Thursday night.

Sgt. Pierre Lemaitre said the RCMP are "very concerned" about the case and are taking it seriously.
Photos obtained by CBC News show the two officers from the University of British Columbia detachment posing with a group of women around the officers' squad car on July 1.
Davor Kovac, a fourth-year business student at UBC, said he witnessed the two RCMP officers pulling up to a McDonald's on campus near a bus stop and questioning the women about open alcohol.






_An RCMP officer from the university detachment takes out his handcuffs for the women. _
_(Courtesy of The Ubyssey) _​"All of a sudden the girls started flirting with them uncontrollably," Kovac said Thursday night. "Then they're like, 'Can you put us in handcuffs? Can we see your nightstick?' They just started posing for pictures right there."
"I said, just loud enough so they can hear me, 'This is the most unprofessional thing I have even seen,'" Kovac claimed.
The two RCMP officers continued to take photos for 10 minutes and only stopped long enough to ask Kovac to pour out his drink, he said.
"So I poured it out and then he went right back to posing with the girls," Kovac said.






_An RCMP officer from the university detachment poses with a number of women in his squad car. _
_(Courtesy of The Ubyssey) _​This latest incident follows an Oct. 1 story CBC News broke that revealed Canada Border Services Agency officers in B.C. had posted photographs of themselves drinking while in uniform, calling Prime Minister Harper a serial killer, and referring to French Canadians as "f---ing bastards" - all on the website Facebook.


----------

